# De derrière les fagots (fagot)



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour

*De derrière les fagots
*Je viens de ré-entendre cette expression que je n´utilisais ni entendais depuis des années et je me suis posé la question: comment pourrais-je le traduire en espagnol de façon aussi imagée? Et je n´ai pas trouvé.
Avez-vous une idée?
Merci d´avance
Martine


----------



## edwingill

muy especial


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour
Merci Edwingill pour votre réponse. 
Puisque personne d´autre n´a répondu je dois me faire á l´idée qu´il n´existe pas d´expression aussi pittoresque en español.
Au revoir
Martine


----------



## cherine

Bonjour Martine,
Peux-tu m'expliquer ce que veut dire cette expression en français ?
Merci
Chérine


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour Chérine
Bien sûr. Il s´agit de quelque chose de spécial, de nourriture mais surtout de boisson (vin, champagne) qui est de grande qualité et qui a été "oublié" derrière les fagots (au temps où dans les maison il y avait des réserves de bois et de branches plus minces pour faire le feu). C´est comme une réserve que l´on ne sort que dans les grandes occasions ou pour honorer une visite.
De façon très vague je crois me souvenir qu´une marque de champagne en avait fait la clé de son slogan publicitaire. Mais il y a tellement longtemps qu´il est fort possible que cette expression ne s´emploie plus de nos jours.
Au revoir


----------



## cherine

Merci beaucoup Martine. Cette expression me paraît très intéressante. Merci pour me l'avoir apprise 
Désolée que mon espagnol est si rudimentaire, j'aurais aimé t'aider à trouver un équivalent espagnol pour cette expression. Mais peut-être avec l'explication que tu as présentée, quelqu'un pourra-t-il venir nous éclairer ici 

Cherine


----------



## florine

j'avais juste envie de dire que cette expression est vieillotte mais qu'elle s'utilise encore - du moins par chez nous... - pour dire que quelque chose est excellent, rare, exclusif, surprenant, même si inconnu du grand public (ex. un vin, un champagne, un auteur, une histoire, etc.) 
Voilà pour ce que je sais.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Merci Florine
Au revoir


----------



## tatius

Salut!

Je ne vois pas un équivalent en espagnol, je crois que je vais même en faire une obsession...

Algo esquisito se guarda a buen recaudo.

Mais c'est nettement moins poétique.


----------



## Yul

Je connais un restaurant qui porte le nom "Derrière les Fagots". Sympatique, non? Qui plus est, il porte bien son nom. Yul


----------



## Gepo

Creo que *recóndito* es otra opción útil, aunque no tan poética, para traducir esta hermosa expresión.
Saludos


----------



## jprr

Gepo said:


> ... aunque no *tan poética*, para traducir *esta hermosa expresión.*



Bué...Al menos por tus lares, creo que citando a Martín Fierro (La ida III,copla 56), podriamos encontrar un equivalente.


> Ni los mirones salvaron
> 
> de esa arriada *de mi flor*,




Chez moi "de derrière les fagots", ce n'est pas seulement valable pour le vin "oublié" (ou caché ?) - c'est tout ce qui est d'excellente qualité / exceptionnel / qu'on ne sort pas tous les jours - particulièrement si cela a longuement mûri... mais ça peut aussi bien être une engueulade qu'une bouteille.


----------



## Gepo

¡Esta sugerencia pertenece a la flor de tus aportes, jprr! 
¿Pero cómo encontrar una expresión que incluya en esto lo escondido? 
Un abrazo


----------



## swift

Hola:

Gepo, ¿cómo adaptarías ese adjetivo? Me da curiosidad saber.


----------



## Gepo

No sé si entiendo bien tu pregunta, swift, porque la expresión *de derrière les fagots *ya tiene valor adjetivo, y *recóndito* lo es... ¿A qué clase de adaptación te refieres?


----------



## swift

No pongo en duda la categoría gramatical de una y otra locución. Lo que me dejó pensativo fue que propusieras 'recóndito'; simplemente no quería repetir la misma palabra.

Pero vayamos al grano. Para que una propuesta de traducción se sostenga no tiene sólo que ser idiomática sino que debe calzar dentro del contexto. Como no se ha ofrecido contexto alguno, pongo tres ejemplos de uso que arroja _Google Books_:


> Les habitués viennent également ici pour l'ambiance sympa, l'accueil chaleureux, pour déguster *de bons crus* *de derrière les fagots* et pour assister à des « bœufs » jazzy organisés dans la pièce du sous-sol spécialement aménagée pour ces événements.
> 
> Petit futé. Troyes. 2010.





> Au programme des réjouissances, la truite Azziminu à la mode Gilles, la soupe paysanne pour de vrai, le magret grillé au moins aussi bon que dans le Sud-Ouest, et *une Tatin de derrière les fagots* qui déplacent les foules.
> 
> Petit futé. Corse à moto 2010-2011.





> Près de la gare ferroviaire Santa Justa et de l'Institut culturel français (une école de langue), voici *une bien belle option gastronomique* *de derrière les fagots*.
> 
> Petit futé. Andalousie 2011.


Ahora explicame cómo armás las frases usando 'recóndito' sin dar a entender que todas esas cosas están donde el diablo perdió las chancletas. 

¿No te estarás dejando llevar un poco por el valor primitivo del sentido recto de la expresión francesa y olvidando por tanto la noción de excepcionalidad o excelencia que conlleva en el uso actual?


----------



## Gepo

Tienes razón, Swift. Mi propuesta no encaja con ninguno de estos ejemplos. El problema es que consulté este hilo cuando leía un texto en el cual el sentido parece mantener mucho de la connotación originaria. Allí va: 

_Lacan était visiblement habité par l’ambition de trouver un nœud qui lui servirait sans doute dans la psychanalyse, mais qui lui permettrait aussi de trouver quelque chose *de derrière les fagots* qui n’avait pas été repéré.
_
Por el contexto, en el que se habla de una suerte de deporte "de montrer qu’il y avait des duplications de nœuds qui n’avaient pas été aperçues", me parece que lo recóndito aquí tiene mucho sentido. ¡Supongo!


----------



## jprr

Gepo said:


> _Lacan était visiblement habité par l’ambition de trouver un nœud qui lui servirait sans doute dans la psychanalyse, mais qui lui permettrait aussi de trouver quelque chose *de derrière les fagots* qui n’avait pas été repéré._
> .... me parece que lo recóndito aquí tiene mucho sentido. ¡Supongo!


Sí, claro.
Si el "algo" fuera pesos dolares, lo hubiese encontrado* debajo del colchón *


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Como se ha podido comprobar a lo largo de esta discusión, no parece que exista en español una expresión perfectamente equivalente a la francesa *de derrière les fagots*.

No obstante, para decir que algo -en general- es excelente o que gusta mucho, se suele usar la expresión *canela fina*. Así, podríamos decir de un buen vino que es canela fina, aunque también lo podríamos decir de una _tarte tatin_ o de cualquier otra cosa o, incluso, persona.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,

¡Ni me acordaba de este hilo! Tan solo me volveré a citar (lo siento)





Cintia&Martine said:


> C´est comme une réserve que l´on ne sort que dans les grandes occasions ou pour honorer une visite.


de mis palabras destaco _réserve_ que tiene relación con el _recóndito_ propuesto por Gepo.

En esta línea se puede hablar de:
- reserva especial / exclusiva, 
y en un restaurante o por símil: 
- reserva del chef

¡Buenas época para sacar estas botellas reservadas para ocasiones especiales! ¡Felices fiestas!

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Yul

Merci, Victor

Tu m'a mis sur les traces de la très belle chanson " La Flor de Canela" surtout celle chantée par Maria Dolores Pradera. 

"Airosa caminaba la flor de la canela
Derramaba lisura y a su paso dejaba
Aromas de mistura
Que en el pecho llevaba"

Bonjour à tous et à toutes
Yul


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

swift said:


> Ahora explicame cómo armás las frases usando 'recóndito' sin dar a entender que todas esas cosas están *donde el diablo perdió las chancletas*.





Víctor Pérez said:


> No obstante, para decir que algo -en general- es excelente o que gusta mucho, se suele usar la expresión *canela fina*. Así, podríamos decir de un buen vino que es canela fina, aunque también lo podríamos decir de una _tarte tatin_ o de cualquier otra cosa o, incluso, persona.



Otra cibercarambola me trajo hasta estas ínsulas, y veo que en estos años, a pesar del añejamiento, no apareció ninguna equivalencia con tanto _bouquet_ como lo tiene en francés. Terminé aprendiendo una expresión francesa y dos en español, a cual más de imaginativas todas.


----------

